# won't poop on pee pad this week



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

how big is the pen?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Are you rewarding when he uses the pad, pee or poop? The first week or two that Timi was home, I must have treated her 20-30 times a day. Within a couple of days she was going to the pad and fake peeing - she totally got that the pad was the place to be - no way would she waste her precious commodity on the floor! 
However, she was almost 14 weeks old, your puppy is way behind her in terms of memory, and being able to delay going when the urge hits, so I would just keeps a very close eye, be consistent in your training and eventually it should pay off. Timi was fully trained by 15-16 weeks, and has only made one mistake since that time.


----------



## charis78 (Oct 31, 2014)

The pen is the iris octagon I think 64 inches. I reward by praise because he won't touch treats/not food oriented yet.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

has the foam pad been cleaned with something like nature's miracle? if not, there's probably an odor you can't detect that your pup can. he may be going back to that. if your pup is small, maybe the pen is a bit largish and he has too much choice as to where he can go...


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I used treats to train Cayenne, now she was older, so now if I am not aware she did her #2 she will come and set and make a low growl for her cookie. I love potty pads so much easier. I agree if the crate is to large for the dog they will use it. Good luck


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Is there a reason you can't remove the foam pad?


----------



## charis78 (Oct 31, 2014)

He's now going poo on carpet, kitchen etc. I'm going to try two pee pad trays now. I started rewarding him and now he goes and stands on pee pad (not peeing) and looks at me for a treat lol.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

charis78 said:


> He's now going poo on carpet, kitchen etc. I'm going to try two pee pad trays now. I started rewarding him and now he goes and stands on pee pad (not peeing) and looks at me for a treat lol.


another clever boy! my friend had a coton that used to run to his litter box (yes, his owner had him litter box trained), wait a second or two pretending to pee and then bounce happily toward her looking for his treat. don't be surprised if that happens next.


----------



## charis78 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lol probably.

I had foam pad to protect my hardwood but now he goes elsewhere so I don't think removing it will help. He has had a bit of diarrhea so I wonder of this is why as he was doing so well the week before. I caught him tonight and got him to pee pad in time. Hopefully two will solve this new behavior


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

charis78 said:


> He's now going poo on carpet, kitchen etc. I'm going to try two pee pad trays now. I started rewarding him and now he goes and stands on pee pad (not peeing) and looks at me for a treat lol.



I did reward Timi the first day or two for that, but then I quickly tapered off and only rewarded real pees


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

charis78 said:


> Lol probably.
> 
> I had foam pad to protect my hardwood but now he goes elsewhere so I don't think removing it will help. He has had a bit of diarrhea so I wonder of this is why as he was doing so well the week before. I caught him tonight and got him to pee pad in time. Hopefully two will solve this new behavior



If you need something to protect your floors, I've had good luck with just a tarp. I leave the edges outside the crate to discourage chewing them. I can wipe the tarp down if there is an accident and treat with with something like Nature's Miracle (I use OdoBan but just because I can get a gallon of concentrate at SAMs for $10.)

Then once every few weeks I toss the whole tarp in the washer for a good hot wash. (With soap and more OdoBan.)

So far it has worked well for us.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My Cayenne is older but I trained her for the pad, she will come and growl real low, I go check if anythings there she gets a cookie if not none. They are smart


----------

